# Muay Thai Drills



## Blacktiger2186 (Aug 17, 2002)

Can anyone list some of your favorite Muay Thai Drills and conditioning exercises. And Please give me some advice for stepping in thr ring.
thank you 
Paul 
:asian:


----------



## hand2handCombat (Aug 17, 2002)

use LOTS of footwork in the ring. you need it. when you attack, use combos and fakes. kick the opponents thighs first to slow down their movements. then go in to high kicks. when you miss a kick, spin around( be sure to spin with a attack, for example: miss a kick, so then your spin doing a spin kick or punch) thats to keep the opponent from hitting you while the spinning moves.

istead of jump rope, jump tires, much more workout


----------



## Blacktiger2186 (Aug 17, 2002)

thank you very much, i will need it
why tires?
Paul
ps any other excerises


----------



## hand2handCombat (Aug 17, 2002)

tires are better because they......well, try it and youll see the difference. it provide better calve workout and you wont have to worry about jumpin on the supid rope. i hate the rope ever since i found the tire


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 18, 2002)

Have your training parter hold a body shield as you put a extra belt around his neck to simulate a lapel of a shirt or jacket. Grab both ends of the belt close to his neck and blast away with knee strikes to the shield. You can also skip using the belt and clinch with your partner instead. You can also use this drill to work the heavy bag to add even more power to your knee strikes


----------



## Damian Mavis (Aug 23, 2002)

"tires are better because they......well, try it and youll see the difference. it provide better calve workout and you wont have to worry about jumpin on the supid rope. i hate the rope ever since i found the tire"

Ya but.... I can't carry 8 tires around with me to the Muay Thai club


Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

